# Anybody have any experience with Yost tail vise hardware?



## Jeremymcon (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm planning to start building a traditional workbench in the new year, and I've decided on a leg vise ad my face vise - easy to install, cheap. But I haven't made up my mind about the ta vise. Right now I have a "wagon" vise (I think that's what you'd call it) - a vise screw that moves a piece of wood that has a dog hole in it, all in a slot in my bench top. Before that I used an "end vise" which was essentially a conventional face vise mounted on the end of the bench with a dog hole in faceplate.










I liked the extra face vise down there at times, but I really like how the wagon vise fully supports the workpiece I'm planing. So is a traditional tail vise the answer? It'll have that little space between the vise and the bench that I think will be handy for lots of things, especially sawing tenon cheeks.

But I don't want to spend forever fiddling with it. Has anybody built a vise around the Yost tail vise on amazon? It's pretty inexpensive, and looks like it shouldn't be too complicated since it has all the moving parts included. Just need to sort of clad it in wood, right?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't have experience with that, but I did just get the Yost vise screw last week for my bench build for a face vise. It looks basically exactly like the screw in that tail vise, just with a nut. The machining is so-so. What I did was take wet-dry sandpaper and wrap it around the screw and spin it through all over. Then took a fine file and filed all the corners of the threads to get rid of the burs, then went over the same corners with wet-dry paper. And used the wet-dry and my finger to clean up the inside of the nut as well. I spent about an hour doing this, but the screw goes in and rotates MUCH smoother than when I got it. Also, the little rolled pin that connects the handle T to the screw is junk and is going to be replaced with something solid. Some of the reviews on the screw I got mention that pin breaking under load. Let me know how it works as I may add that later on if I feel I need one.

Did you see this video on using the Lee Valley version


----------

